# Old Joe Palanzo Footage



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 13, 2007)

for all the haters complaining about how he moves now AFTER having both knees and hips replaced.  Here he is before the surgeries.

[yt]ns_ohJwWzXY[/yt]


----------



## Carol (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow.  Unfortunately I had to watch that with the sound turned down (stupid conference calls) but I *really* enjoyed watching that.

Nice find!


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 13, 2007)

Great stuff! Thanks for sharing. Haven't heard the Carl Douglas "Kung Fu fighting" in a while. It matched the footage well too!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice to see vintage footage of one of the Kenpo Seniors. 

Hawkman...how many gigs of video do you have these days?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 14, 2007)

IWishToLearn said:


> Nice to see vintage footage of one of the Kenpo Seniors.
> 
> Hawkman...how many gigs of video do you have these days?


 
36.9GB of just Kenpo material.

255GB total of martial arts videos (including Kenpo).


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jun 14, 2007)

Hrm...I think I might need to ship you an external hard drive ...


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 14, 2007)

IWishToLearn said:


> Hrm...I think I might need to ship you an external hard drive ...


 
I'd definitely load it up.  I need to actually finish compiling that list of everything I have on the hard drive. 1000's of hours of instructional material, competitive matches, documentaries.  I STILL have hundreds of hours of stuff I haven't watched yet.

P.S. I didn't even mention books, manuals, manuscripts, magazine articles, etc. Man I have alot of "junk" LOL.


----------



## bgore1966 (Jun 16, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> for all the haters complaining about how he moves now AFTER having both knees and hips replaced.  Here he is before the surgeries.
> 
> [yt]ns_ohJwWzXY[/yt]


 
I remember when Joe moved better .. but lets not forget what he has done.Sure he may not move that good anymore, he may have forgotten stuff. But he is still a self made guy. He had intestinal fortitude ... just ask someone who was around during his conversation with the widow Parker at the SGM's Funeral. Joe was a brave man then and he is a brave man now.keep on banging away Joe.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 17, 2007)

we seem to be drifting a little of the original topic of the thread can we get back to it please. If you want to start theads on other stuff please do

thanks
sheldon


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jun 17, 2007)

Will do Mr. Moderator .


----------



## MJS (Jun 18, 2007)

Folks, I split some posts, which you will be able to find here.  This thread will be reserved strictly for discussion on the video footage that James was kind enough to post.  Any rank or funeral issues, please take to the other thread.

Mike


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 18, 2007)

MJS said:


> Folks, I split some posts, which you will be able to find here. This thread will be reserved strictly for discussion on the video footage that James was kind enough to post. Any rank or funeral issues, please take to the other thread.
> 
> Mike


 
Wow.  I missed alot over the Father's Day weekend.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 19, 2007)

Just had a chance to watch this, James. Thanks for posting it.

Oh, and Carol, I turned the volume all the way up--in your honor


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 20, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> Just had a chance to watch this, James. Thanks for posting it.
> 
> Oh, and Carol, I turned the volume all the way up--in your honor


 
Thanks for viewing.  And the little guy is doing just fine, though he won't be little for long


----------



## donald (Jun 20, 2007)

Mr.Hawkins,

Thanks for posting that clip. I remember a seminar I attended of Mr.Palanzo's(1 of his first I believe)back in the mid 80's. He was very impressive to me both in attitude, and action. Thanks again for putting that up. 

1stJohn1:9


----------

